# Starting to look like an enclosure now...



## ChrisPortman (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey all,

Did some more work on the enclosure today, fitted vents and the trim around the front.


----------



## james.5 (Jan 22, 2012)

starting to look like a very nice enclosure. What is going in it?


----------



## ChrisPortman (Jan 22, 2012)

It will have a Bearded Dragon which I'm hoping to get at either the Castle Hill Expo or the Hawksbury Herp Expo, depending on the state of readiness


----------



## ChrisPortman (Jan 30, 2012)

Updated progress. Just need to put the sealer on and put the glass in.


----------



## browny (Jan 30, 2012)

nice work, that deserves a couple bourbons haha


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 30, 2012)

good work man


----------

